
How Hacker News ranking really works: scoring, controversy, and penalties (2013) - ljf
http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-ranking-really-works.html
======
ljf
Interesting to see that The Guardian has a 'penalty' against it - is this due
to the political leaning, or the quality of the articles? Here in the UK it's
pretty well respected, though seen as clearly left leaning.

